# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Misteret e pazgjidhura shkencore

## Bajraku

Jemi të vetëm në univers? Sa gjatë do të jetojmë? A ekziston Zoti? Këto dhe shumë pyetje të tjera i janë shtuar çështjeve të pazgjidhura të shkencës


Janë pyetjet klasike universale ato që bëjmë të gjithë, por për të cilat askush nuk mund të japë një përgjigje të saktë, sepse presupozojnë një akt besimi të pamundur për tu regjistruar në një fushë shkencore (A ekziston Zoti?); janë shprehje të një dëshire, që për momentin mund të jenë të realizueshme vetëm në kinematografi, (A mund të udhëtohet në kohë?), ose frikë që buron nga skenarët e parashikimit të Majave (Kur do të jetë fundi i botës?). Jo rastësisht këto shqetësime janë bërë pjesë e një klasifikimi të quajtur misteret e pazgjidhura, të listuara nga kanali televiziv anglez Eden, në bazë të një sondazhi të ideuar për prezantimin e muajit të shkencës.

Kush ka lindur e para, veza apo pula?

Ndër pyetjet e mbetura jashtë klasifikimit janë edhe ato që i kemi dëgjuar të bëhen zakonisht, por që vazhdojnë të mbeten pa përgjigje (Kush ka lindur e para, veza apo pula?) ose janë dyshime të përditshme banale (A fiket vërtet drita e frigoriferit kur mbyllet dera?). Gjithsesi, pjesa më e madhe e çështjeve, që kanë nxitur më shumë kureshtjen janë ato shkencore. Jo më kot, ¾ e 2 mijë të rriturve britanikë, të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në studim, në lidhje për këtë gjë janë shprehur se i tërheq jashtëzakonisht shkenca, ndërsa një përqindje më e vogël thotë se kanë shumë informacione rreth çështjeve shkencore. Informimi ynë ndaj shkencës lëviz me një shpejtësi marramendëse dhe të mendosh që kanë kaluar mbi 500 vjet, kur shumica e njerëzve besonte se Toka ishte e sheshtë. Muaji i shkencës do të shërbejë pikërisht për të zgjidhur disa prej këtyre dyshimeve universale, edhe pse kemi ende shumë për të mësuar., ka shpjeguar menaxheri i përgjithshëm i kanalit televiziv për Daily Mail. Kështu, mes 54% të njerëzve, që pyesin A jemi vetëm në univers? dhe 46% që shpresojnë në gjetjen e një kure përfundimtare për kancerin, ka edhe 39% që pyesin për ekzistencën e Zotit, ndërsa 27% duan të dinë nëse do ta pushtojmë ndonjëherë hapësirën. Por për të gjithë ata që duan të dinë listën e plotë të çështjeve të pazgjidhura, për të cilat janë dhënë vetëm disa shpjegime të thjeshta shkencore, mund të lexoni klasifikimin e mëposhtëm.

Top-ten i mistereve të pazgjidhura shkencore

1  Jemi të vetmit në univers?  54%

Sipas shkencëtarëve, universi mund të ketë shumë sisteme planetare, ku mund të zhvillohen forma të ndryshme jete, por ne nuk kemi ende në dispozicion mjetet e duhura teknologjike për të parë miliona vjet dritë larg për tu lidhur me ta.

2  A do të gjendet ndonjëherë kura për kancerin?  46% Statistikat e mbijetesës së formave të ndryshme të kancerit janë përmirësuar. Këtu kanë ndikuar edhe trajtimet e reja kundër sëmundjes dhe shpresohet që në të ardhmen të gjendet një kurë e saktë, që pacientët të jetojnë më gjatë.

3  A ekziston Zoti?  39%

Nuk ka ende ndonjë konfirmim empirik dhe shkencor për ekzistencën e Zotit.

4  Sa e madhe është hapësira?  33%

Disa astronomë janë të bindur se nuk ka kufij, të tjerë thonë se nga Big Bengu hapësira është zgjeruar me një diametër rreth 150 miliardë vjet dritë.

5  Si dhe kur ka nisur jeta në Tokë?  30%

Ka pasur shumë teori nga bakteret që kanë hyrë në marrëdhënie simbiotike, te rrymat e ndryshme që kanë kaluar përmes kores së tokës.

6  A është e mundur të udhëtohet në kohë?  29%

Teorikisht mund të udhëtohet falë vrimave depërtuese, por këto janë të paqëndrueshme dhe për të mbajtur hapur një të tillë do të nevojitej gravitet i madh.

7  A do ta pushtojmë ndonjëherë hapësirën?  27%

Ndoshta. Disa theksojnë se duhet të marrim në konsideratë idenë e krijimit të kolonive në një pjesë tjetër të sistemit diellor, në rast se Toka do të bëhej e pabanueshme.

8  Me çfarë mund të zëvendësohet nafta dhe kur?  27%

Burimet e energjisë alternative tashmë janë në dispozicion, por duhen mbajtur nën kontroll kostot nëse duhet zëvendësuar nafta. Megjithatë janë bërë përparime në nanoteknologji, ku mund të gjejmë edhe një përgjigje rreth asaj që kërkojmë.

9  Kur do të përfundojë bota?  24%

Teoritë thonë se një ditë universi do ta përfundojë ciklin e zgjerimit të tij dhe gjithçka do të jetë në kolaps; temperatura do të arrijë në 0ºC dhe energjia e zezë do të mbizotërojë mbi forcën e gravitetit.

10  Me sa vite jetë mund të zgjatet jeta e njeriut?  20% Eksperimentet e kryera te kaviet i kanë bindur shkencëtarët se njeriu mund të jetojë mbi 100 vjet.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2012/0...ura-shkencore/

----------


## xfiles

Shumica e atyre pyetjeve jane pyetje shume banale te bazuara ne injorancen shekullore njerezore dhe nuk meritojne te quhen "mistere te pazgjidhura".

----------


## Darius

Po ca pret nga shkrime te Gazetes Shqiptare Mulder... :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

E pra  :ngerdheshje: , lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------

